# Can I dry feed c&h pure cane granulated white sugar?



## MoisesFromL.A (Jun 13, 2011)

I read on the Michael bush website I can dry fern pure cane sugar but all I have is c&h ????


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

C&H granulated sugar is pure cane sugar, and is fine to feed bees. Other brands of granulated sugar, (Domino, store brands, etc) are also fine.

The kinds of sugar that are not suitable are brown sugars. Confectioners sugar (AKA powdered sugar) is likely to have small amounts of cornstarch in it to prevent lumping, and is not the best choice for bee feed.


----------



## MoisesFromL.A (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, just caught a small swarm and was thinking about feeding


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Cane, beet, any kind of refined sugar works fine. But since they have started to use systemic pesticides on sugar beets and they now have GMO sugar beets, I may convert to using cane sugar...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfeeding.htm#kindofsugar


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Duplicate


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Duplicate


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Don't worry Michael, I'm sure there will be bags of beet sugar labelled "does not contain gmo's" for you.


----------

